# excesive Salivating



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

For the last 3 hours Romi has been dribbling - so much that it is leaving wet patches on anything he lays on.
He has never done this before.
He is still eating, drinking and playing normally.
It's been sunny, so we spent a few hours in the park today, nothing else out of the normal.
Should I worry and got to the emergency vet or wait till morning?


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

First off, make sure he's still drinking and interested in food. if thats okay its probably something he munched on. Kira every few years gets into something that makes her drool. ( just noticed you said he's eating and playing i need to learn to read ) 

I would save the emergency vet bill and see if it starts subsiding on its own, as long as he's normal in all other aspects. Kira gets runny stools at this point too, so she normally gets a dose of pepto bismal for her stomach ( its pretty sensitive to stress and what not so she gets that occasionally) but I would wait till morning. 

hope this helps!


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

He looks like he sleeping just now, but he has made his ears/chest wet with all the drool.
I got him to eat a dog biscut 2 hours ago and hes drinking if i give him the water bowl.
Guess I'll wait till morning unless anything changes.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi sarah just wandering could he be cutting more teeth i dont know the answer here


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Now waiting ht elast hour before our vet opens.
He's been drooling all night.
Now not interested in following me about - very strange!
Doesn't want to drink or eat.
I'm very worried!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope did this when she was sick to her tummy. Vet said that it is what they do when they are nauseated although he sounded like he was acting normally. Hope you get a good answer soon!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

any update?? hope he is doing better..........


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango did this for a while right before he started throwing up this frothy white stuff that freaked me out. It wasn't like any throw up I'd ever seen. Rushed him to the Vet who told me he just had mega gas buildup in his tummy, and to give him baby anti-gas medicine...but I'm having a senior moment and I've forgotten the name lol! Hopefully the Vet has some answers for the OP.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

sounds like he may have got poisoned in some way ? i hope he is ok


----------



## 4syth (Apr 24, 2010)

Could he have got a toad in his mouth while out playing?

I know toads can cause extreme drooling. 

I hope he is ok!

Jenna


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I do think you definitely need to get him checked but did want to add that one time I took Chibi to a meet-up and as soon as he got around the other dogs he started drooling like crazy, soaked himself, I could only assume it was because he was so excited to be around the other small dogs? He drooled for some time afterwards to. One other time he did the same thing when he got around unknown dogs but it wasnt as bad and didnt last nearly as long. He is a neutered male but I still wonder if it had anything to do with maybe a scent from a female? My past Danes and my present one has always did this teeth chattering and foaming/drooling thing when they smell a female in heat so I really think there may be a connection?


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

UPDATE
Took Romi to the vet as soon as they opened this morning and waited till they saw us.
Vet checked him over. His temp is fine. No problems inside his mouth. No swelling on tummy. Saliver glands a little bit swolen.
She gave him clamoxyl and metacam injections.
He is happy playing and eating.
But every time he lays down he leaves a puddle of drool (
My mum was not impressed when he went to sleep on her lap earler.
I'm due to phone the vet first thing tomorrow.
Will keep you all updated.
Thanks for all the messages.


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

he's laying down looking so very sad for himself.
Wish there was something i could do to make him feel better.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Simethicone. Works for bloat, too. It could also be some kind of an irritation, a sliver in the gums or flews, a chipped or loose tooth, or something stuck between the teeth. Good luck with your baby!


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

The poor boy is asleep but his ear is soaking where he is laying on it 
I'm going to try to get some sleep now and will be back at the vets as soon as they open in the morning as the injections don't seam to have helped.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Did they do any blood work? A urinalysis? X-rays? Why aren't they running every test they can! Something's not right!


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Vet said she would do blood work if no better after 24 hours. 
As he's eating ok she didn't want to stress him out anymore than she had too - he bit her when she was taking temp and me when she was giving injections 
He has never bitten anyone before!
I'll be back first thing to vets.
Its so hard seeing him not right and not knowing whats wrong.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Sarahboo said:


> Vet said she would do blood work if no better after 24 hours.
> As he's eating ok she didn't want to stress him out anymore than she had too - he bit her when she was taking temp and me when she was giving injections
> He has never bitten anyone before!
> I'll be back first thing to vets.
> *Its so hard seeing him not right and not knowing whats wrong.*


YES!!! It's really rough on us owners to feel so powerless to help these devoted little pets who love us unconditionally. I know just how you feel! :sad1:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmmmm, If he is still drooling that much and he bit you and the vet when that is not his normal behavior I would definitely say something is up? Could he have hit his molera on something or another dog? I wish they would have done blood work. Hopefully you can convince them to do so in the morning.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you sure its not something simple like an abscessed tooth or he could have something stuck in between his teeth or across the roof of his mouth? That would hurt, cause drooling, and explain the biting behavior.


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

*Update Blood Test Results*

So took romi back to see the vet as soon as they opened again this morning.
He hadn't eaten so they took a blood test, sent me home to feed him and return for second test 2 hours later.got 
Just got the results and he has elevated bile acids - 4 times the max for both fasting and after food.
He has got doxion 100 tablets to take and will need an ultrasound next week - everything is closed here for the next 4 days for easter.
Vet thinks he may have a liver shunt but is hopefull as if it is we have caught it early.
He is napping next to me on the sofa as I type and quiet happy as he has been put on a chicken breast only diet - no fat at all - until she has sorted out what is wrong.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good for you for not being willing to accept the drooling and forcing the issue. I hope it's not a liver shunt, but if it is - there are resources out there to help you learn how to deal with it. This is a good lesson for all of us to pursue the vet when things don't seem right like you did!


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

The vet is sending Romi for tests to see if he has a liver shunt next week.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am glad you pushed as well. Now at least you know what it is or will know what it is. I pray that it isnt a liver shunt but as Tracy said there are ways to deal with it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sarahboo (Jan 8, 2011)

Romi is feeling very sorry for himself today.
Took 4 goes to get him to take his doxion 100 this morning.
Every now and again he perks up but then lays down and looks sad again 
He also had a bit of an upset tummy this afternoon so had to get his back half bathed!
I am a nervous wreck and now panic at every little thing!
Not much of a fun bank holiday here


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry you are both going through that.
It's awful watching our wee ones go through something like this.
Hopefully the vet gets to the bottom of it soon. x


----------

